
Senators push bill requiring warrant for U.S. data under spy law - eplanit
http://news.trust.org/item/20171024100735-n5f69
======
katastic
Politics has me so jaded these days. Any time I hear of a "good" bill, I'm
wondering whether it's secretly a bad bill, or, they're just grand standing to
get some votes with no intention of ever passing it.

(Because if it was ever not those two cases, you'd think our government
situation would be getting better over time.)

